# Getting Rid Of The Junk!



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I'm sick of it! There is an unfinished bathroom next to my bedroom and over the years it has became the home for pure junk!!!!!!!!!!!:grit: I'm sick of looking at it! Backed the truck up to the front porch and im throwing it all out!:viking: It's going to be burned! And the bathroom WILL BE FINISHED BEFORE THIS MONTH IS OVER!:viking: We're also cleaning the junk out of the living room closet and the cabinet in the dinning room! Keep me motivated! I have over half of the unfinished bathroom cleared out and I'm waking up early in the morning and finishing it! :dance: I feel better now!!! I'll post updates! Wish me luck!

Oh.....and I am also going to be painting the walls and cleaning the carpets in the spare bedroom next to mine and putting my computer, printer, and office supplies in there. Wish me luck on that too!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Good luck!! I've been starting to feel that way about our whole apartment. Keep going.........it will feel so good when you are done!!


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Strike while the iron is hot (or the motors are running, you and the truck!)


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I wish you luck and lots of non-stop energy!!

Your success will serve to inspire me, as I've got tons to do and hearing about others who succeed motivates me forward. :happy:


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

WE'RE FINISHED!!!!!! I know I said I would post updates, but I was in a no stopping until it's done mood! The main rule for cleaning junk piles- if you haven't used it in 6 months, you never will--throw it out or give it away. NOW- to start working on the bathroom and getting it all fixed up! I'm going to try to get out this week and rent a rug dr. and clean the carpets in the spare bedroom and start painting in there. Wer'e moving fast!


----------



## Elizabeth M (Apr 20, 2005)

I know how you feel...every once in a while I tell myself I need to find 20 items in my house to get rid of (trash or homeless shelter). It's actually pretty easy to find 20 items and my house is that much less cluttered.

Elizabeth M


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go! Great feeling, isn't it!! I know I love when I get in one of those "moods" where it is going to get done or else!!! I need to have another one of those hit me soon!

I haven't made much progress in the house, but we got the opportunity to get rid of an old mini-van, and 3 old pickups that have sat around forever. We loaded them down with steel and trash that have been piling up all around, so my yard is a bit cleaner. Now to get rid of the washing machine and chest freezer that have been there for over a year. It's not the house, but I feel better every time I walk outside. 

So, let us know how the bathroom and spare bedroom re-do's are coming along! You might just be the inspiration I need to get off my duff and get started, too!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good job! That's work to be proud of.  More inspiration for me to get that storage room cleaned out today - at least enough to take more donations to Goodwill and the homeless shelter.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Craigslist is my friend. I clear out all kinds of clutter and make a little money at the same time. Lately I've been averaging $80 a weekend and then my daughter and I go out to dinner. THIS weekend I've made $190 so far. We arn't going out to dinner with this round, we decided to put it in a jar and shoot for $200 more next weekend. It's all come from misc clutter, last night I sold a box of my daughters old clothes that she cleaned out of drawers and closet for $40


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Do what I call "Small Spots of Perfection", which this means, like in my case, these steps going into my room, I hated them, I hated the color on the walls, and the steps are in a wrong color too. and in top of everything my adolescent boy got upset with one of the home rules and he punched a hole on the wall (he fixed himself later on) But I painted the walls with the color I wanted until they looked perfect. Now I am working on the steps, and I am gong to keep doing this until the stairs are perfect I don't care about the rest of the house, My life now are those steps believe me that helps me a lot. And I am avoiding getting anxious to fix all the house at once, my house is 175 years old believe me is a full time job.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Wow! I've been busy!!! Not busy working on this project, but busy with life! I did wallpaper the hallway that connects my bedroom, the bathroom and the other bedroom and today i went out and actually purchased my OWN carpet cleaning machine! WOW! I got the carpet in the spare bedroom looking like new....now it just needs painting...bathroom is on hold for now until there is enough money for that. But...it's CLEAN!!!


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

Have y'all heard of Flylady? (www.flylady.net).
She does what she calls a "27 fling boogie", where you take a bag around the house and find 27 things to throw away, then go again and find 27 things to give away.
She helps people learn how to get out of "CHAOS" (Can't Have Anyone Over Syndrome).
I need to clean out our little furnace room. I decided I want some shelves in there to put my canned stuff on. There's not a lot of room in there, and we gotta leave room to open the attic ladder. I've been putting canned stuff in the basement but it is pretty damp down there and not very convenient (have to go outside to get in there, and there's lots of spider webs).


----------



## calboydoc (Apr 10, 2008)

I felt this way about my living room over the weekend. I just kept bumping into things everything looked smashed together etc... So I threw out my big chair and some other junk, then I rearranged the room, now it echo's lol... but I feel much better about it.


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

GO GO GO!!

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

If I were the cheerleader type I would pull out my pompoms!

I LOVE cleaning things out! I love throwing away, giving away, burning up, using up...makes my day.

It's so freeing to be rid of the junk!

Good luck!


----------

